

Recap from Startup Lessons Learned Conference - skmurphy
http://node.typepad.com/1/2010/04/recap-from-startup-lessons-learned-2010-.html

======
skmurphy
This gives a good flavor for the talks but is more at an impression level. I
thought the three best quotes here came from Ken Beck's talk:

"Don't want the company to fail fast, want the bad ideas to fail fast & make
room for the new."

"A number of those failed startups of mine were building...carefully polished
products that nobody ever actually bought"

"Start with what you want to learn, and work backwards to the build"

